# James



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

I shall likely be setting up residence in Korat within the next month or two. I am 62 and shall be interested in renting a two-bedroom apartment in a nice building. Is it the norm for buildings to have doormen (for security?). I am from New York City. Any advice on what part of Korat might be agreeable, safe and convenient? I plan to lease a car but would prefer to live in a neighborhood with stores and cafes within walking distance. Also, any reputable real estate dealers you might be able to recommend? I shall have a Thai person with me so he can do all the bargaining. 
Any constructive suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

I don' know if it is allowed to refer to another forum,but as it is a small and specific local Korat forum,may be it is allowed.
Lots of info about Korat city
Forum About Korat (Nakhon Ratchasima) in Isaan Thailand


----------

